# Lifting and pulling stall matts



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Depends: If you're able to pry up the edges and end of one side, fold it forward, get a grip and pull it out while backing up. Those suckers are heavy and dirty, so wear gloves and be prepared to have the knees of your pants grimed and grungy. I use conveyer belts from a mining operation for stall mats, had them at least 20 years, and they get heavier and harder to move the older I get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Never tried these but your question made me remember seeing these in my Valley Vet catalogue.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=742d5b8b-3ecf-424a-859b-5097b16bdf41


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

My husband likes to use 2 vice gripe locking pliers. He says he can get a better grip on the plier handles than the mats. I've also heard of people putting two small holes in the mats and using hay hooks. Never tried that method.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The two pairs of vice grips work great. I have used them many times to pull the mats out of the horse trailer.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup-vice grips. Work great.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Love my Grabbit Mat Mover for the trailer ( I have two and it makes it soon easy to move by myself) . They don't rust and my husband's tools stay where they should!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If they are 1/4 inch thick I roll them as tight as possible, grab the ends and pick them up to move. I have a steel trailer and I use 3 of these on the wooden floor.
If they are 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick, I fold them in two and drag backwards from the ends.
Sure, they are heavy, but not impossible to move, and all of us tend to lose things like the grips above. =D


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Find a couple of teenage boys. If you can't do that- vice grips!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Vice grips!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I also have a pair of Grabbits (actually the other brand, whatever they're called, but they're blue) for moving the mats in my trailer. I love them, it makes it so much easier 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> Find a couple of teenage boys. If you can't do that- vice grips!


I like the idea of getting some teenage boys to do it, at that age they're indestructible, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use 2 of these. I have had the Grabbits and they break fairly easily. Otherwise, I like the 2 teenage kids idea!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

We use vice grips.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> Never tried these but your question made me remember seeing these in my Valley Vet catalogue.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=742d5b8b-3ecf-424a-859b-5097b16bdf41


 Couldn't live without ours! :loveshower:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just checked the link - way too pricey for two plus shipping. I do have two vice grips. I'll give them a try. I think the mats weigh more than I do.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Never tried these but your question made me remember seeing these in my Valley Vet catalogue.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=742d5b8b-3ecf-424a-859b-5097b16bdf41


I've got 2 of these. Love them!

However, if you are WASHING your mats and they are wet when you move them, they can get rather slippery so be careful.


----------



## fuzzycat (Dec 19, 2014)

If you can fold the mats over, run a rope under the fold (I use 2 connected lead ropes) and drag them. I tie the lead ropes to the back of my mower if I want to drag them any distance. It's the only way I can move them.


----------

